# Shenzi slight redesign



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Name: Shenzi 
Age: 19
Sex: Female (can be drawn male, this is kinda rare though. normally is seen "genderless", with no bits and no boobs.)
Species: Spotted hyena 
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance: Spotty. Has a mane that goes down to between her shoulders that she styles into various hairstyles. Hyena-like (instead of giant and fluffy) tail. Spots are like a hyena's or cheetah's, not like a giraffe's. Plantigrade. 
Hair n fur: Covered, I think.
Markings: Chocolate-colored fur around the mouth and spots are the same color. Black mane, ears, and tail. Cream colored underside. 
Eye color: Gold
Other feature: Glasses, black pawpads/nose. Four toes, five fingers. 

Behavior: Silly, naive, curious, eccentric, affectionate. She loves to have fun and make friends, even at the cost of her own time and money. She wants to see people happy. She can be lazy, unmotivated, or a complete space cadet.

Skills: Knows a lot of stupid trivia, eats every part of her meals, isn't completely blind without her glasses.
Weaknesses: Cheese and meat. _Pleasepleasepleaseplease aaaa so hungry ;~;_

Likes: Cheese, meat (especially pork), rum, Pokemon, food in general, reading about "Believe it or not" type stuff, pets
Dislikes: Being sad, any sort of abuse, her DS battery running low (the world will implode)

History: I derped her out and now Shenzi is derping around the internet, flirting with little girls and eating all yo snacks.

~~~Other shit~~~

Clothing: Hyenas don't wear clothes, silly.
Picshure: "Official ref" (thanks, Ticon)
Also here's a more cartoony/genderless ref of her (thanks to Clayton)






Goal: I WILL BEAT THIS GODDAMN GYM AAA
Profession: Taste tester of food that doesn't belong to her also POKEMON MASTER.
Theme song:
[yt]7PvI9g8kj3A[/yt]
(duh)
Birthday: 9/25
Star sign: Libra

Favorites/least favorites: TOO LAZY

Favorite person: _Oh Scolipede, no one shall know of our forbidden love~_
Least liked person: _Fuck off, Trubbish._
Friends: Emboar, Scolipede, Stoutland, Swoobat, Galvantula.
Relations: In real life my mom is a panda and my dad is a puma :V
Enemies: None really, unless you count EVERYONE ELSE THAT PLAYS POKEMON I WILL DESTROY YOU.
Significant other: If she could she would just go ahead and marry her damn Pokemon.
Orientation: Bi.


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2011)

a shenzi without boobs isn't a shenzi at all


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> a shenzi without boobs isn't a shenzi at all


 
YOU ONLY LOVE ME FOR MY BOOBS? ;~;


----------



## Teto (May 2, 2011)

Where's the "Pokemon team:" field?
Flawed ref


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

litso said:


> Where's the "Pokemon team:" field?
> Flawed ref


 
up ur bum.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2011)

YENA <3

Also fuck yeah Scolipede.


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> YENA <3
> 
> Also fuck yeah Scolipede.


<3 c:

Dude's a fuckin monster on my team.


----------



## Teto (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> up ur bum.


 
disappoint >:

But yes, nice ref and whatnot <:

Also here's the bit where I am super dumb and forgot that the friends part were all Pokemon hurrr


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> YOU ONLY LOVE ME FOR MY BOOBS? ;~;


 woah there, i never said the l word


i only like you for your boobs :V


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

litso said:


> disappoint >:
> 
> But yes, nice ref and whatnot <:
> 
> Also here's the bit where I am super dumb and forgot that the friends part were all Pokemon hurrr


thankye kindly good sir



Jashwa said:


> woah there, i never said the l word


Lesbian?


> i only *like* you for your boobs :V


 oh.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> <3 c:
> 
> Dude's a fuckin monster on my team.


 
Do you use Rocky Helmet with it?


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Do you use Rocky Helmet with it?


 
Originally he was holding my amulet coin since I use him so often but that sounds like an awesome idea too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Originally he was holding my amulet coin since I use him so often but that sounds like an awesome idea too.


 
Go to Undella Town(?) for mad money.  There should be a manor on the left.  (If you didn't already know that.)


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Go to Undella Town(?) for mad money.  There should be a manor on the left.  (If you didn't already know that.)


 
Oh, will do. Thanks c:


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2011)

Full circle :V


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Full circle :V


 
Expected of me, of course


----------

